# Plastisol ink safety standard in US



## rockylpm (Feb 15, 2013)

Do anyone know what is the safety standard of Plastisol ink can be using in US market? any brand recommend? will using it for heat transfers. tks.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Whoever will be making your transfers for you can supply you with MSDS (material safety data sheets) for the ink they are using. That will tell you everything about the ink on the transfers including health risks.


----------

